# Hello



## Rod (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi 
Have just joined, very usefull already had TT 5 weeks clutch pedel broke already, think it might be droplinks now !!
Fab looking car though.

Rod


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome this will cheer you up www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , hope your car is sorted. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

